# MSSLS Christmas Party...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a short video of my Roundhouse Katie with a Summerlands chuffer at the MSSLS Christmas Party. More pics to follow.


----------



## cnengineer (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great sound. I think that is a must have on at least on engine. Thanks for posting. and the best of the Season to the MSSLS er's 
Bruce in Ontario


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tom, 
Whose garage? I'm envious of the neatness, organization and equipment, love that clamp collection! 
See you in MS, 
Tom 3


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 3, 

I was thinking the EXACT same thing, esp the clamps. I actually replayed it so I could see the whole garage


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The garage belongs to John Fuller, who is moving to Colorado soon. You could make him an offer. It is a great place to run steam in a cold Michigan winter. It is heated, and even has another full loop upstairs...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

More Pics, as promised...









My Roundhouse Katie, pulling a Christmas Train










Bill Hendrick's Darjeeling










Alex Azary's Argyle Shay










Alex's Aster Grasshopper 










Everyone likes John Fuller's plastic steam tram.











Will Lindley's Roundhouse Billie










Jim Bowers with his Roundhouse Forney Christmas Train 









Ted Ramsey's Aster Baldwin


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Photos, Tom. John Fuller is the person in the middle of the steam tram foto . Ted Ramsay is on the left, and Alex is the old codger sitting on the right. We had a smashing good time, and couldn't begin to finish all the great food that was available , along with the company of the ladies who attended. Our thanks to John and Beverly for a great afternoon! 
Alex


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

those pictures are great. I love Alex's Grasshopper, is any video in the MSSLS archive vault? I would love to see and hear it in action.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,

I'll search the archives, but I don't think I have any videos of Alex's Grasshopper. If I don't find one, I will make a video next time I run with Alex.

We'll miss you @ DH this year. Shoot for next year. 

Tom 
p.s. You can always count on me to pick you up in Slidell.


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Kent- 
I will have some videos of the Grasshopper and train as soon as I can get my friend Ted to get off dead center, and set up his inside track. 
Alex shaysteam05 SA#999


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex, 

Thanks, I look forward to seeing it in action!


----------

